# New p938 loaded



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

This one has the rubber grips also bi color stainless slide also laser equipped and night sights,unusual combo but was on sale month of Dec. for $499...with her concealed permit almost finished Santa will be her hero !


----------



## Sgt Riggs (Sep 16, 2010)

That is a good deal. I just ordered the P938 SAS for the same price. Just waiting for it to be shipped to my FFL.

Please post some photos of your new P938 when you can...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

hoghead32 said:


> This one has the rubber grips also bi color stainless slide also laser equipped and night sights,unusual combo but was on sale month of Dec. for $499...with her concealed permit almost finished Santa will be her hero !


Yeah, pictures please! :mrgreen:


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

hoghead32 said:


> This one has the rubber grips also bi color stainless slide also laser equipped and night sights,unusual combo but was on sale month of Dec. for $499...with her concealed permit almost finished Santa will be her hero !


Excellent deal bonus with the laser!


----------



## PAWPAUL (Jul 17, 2011)

Jezzes .......thats real cheap , I bought mine when they first came out @$650. A nifty li' gun for sure - but hard to learn to shoot well .
So , I could buy one now without the laser for less then $450 ??


----------

